# [RISOLTO]Portato - errore path relativo alle use

## wayout

Ciao a tutti, ho installato portato (una gui di portage) con la quale solitamente mi trovo molto bene. Solo questa volta mi accade un errore abbastanza strano. In pratica al momento di installare un software utilizzando delle use particolari che il programma solitamente aggiunge automaticamente a /etc/portage/package.use questo mi da un errore dicndo di non trovare il file "etc/portage/package.use" (da notare la mancanza del primo slash / ). Sinceramente non so dove mettere le mani e se è un bug del programma, anche se mi sentirei di escluderlo avendolo provato un mese fa su una altra gentoo aggiornata  e funzionava tutto.

ps ho provato entrambe le versioni presenti in gentoo.Last edited by wayout on Fri Feb 19, 2010 4:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

sai che non ne avevo sentito mai parlare!  :Very Happy: 

cmq da quel che vedo ancora non è stabile in tree, quindi probabile che ci sia ancora qualche piccolo problemino...

dai anche un'occhiata nel bugzilla!

----------

## Apetrini

Le api per alterare le USE dovrebbero esistere (fornite dal PM). Evidentemente non è cosi e ogni programma che ha bisogno di fare qualcosa con le USE deve farselo per i cavoli propri rischiando di fare porcile.

Come se non bastasse, se le specifiche/percorso delle USE cambiassero, bisognerà aggiornare tutti* i programmi uno alla volta.

A volte mi domando perché in gentoo i devel danno la zappa sui piedi a se stessi e ad altri devel...

P.s. prova a parlare con quelli di portato, sapranno dirti qualcosa...

----------

## wayout

Sembra che ci sia un problema di integrazione tra portato e l'ultima versione di portage, infatti scaricando da sourceforge gli ultimi sogenti funziona tutto. Vabbè, me ne sono accorto dopo aver fatto tutto tramite terminale, ma almeno può essere utile a qualcuno che legge e ha lo stesso problema   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

direi che sia il caso di segnalarlo su bugzilla, se non è già stato fatto da qualcun altro.

----------

